# Points for Referring Patient elsewhere



## cbooker (Sep 22, 2009)

When performing an E/M audit does the physician receive any points in medical decision making  under Amount and/or Complexity of Data Reviewed for referring a patient to another physician.


----------



## feliciathomas (Sep 22, 2009)

I do not believe that a physician is given points for referring a patient, that is part of managing their patient...


----------



## LLovett (Sep 22, 2009)

Depending on who/why they are sending them to and for what reason they could get credit under the table of risk.

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 22, 2009)

I agree with Laura...


----------



## cbooker (Sep 22, 2009)

So lets same patient was see by his PCP and found to have rectal bleeding. PCP sent pt  to gastroenterologist to be evaluated.


----------



## LLovett (Sep 22, 2009)

That would most likely fall under moderate for either 1 of 2 reasons.

1. You could consider that and undiagnosed new problem or
2. If the intent is for a colonoscopy to be done, it would be a diagnostic endoscopy w/no identified risk factors.

Unless of course there are risk factors in which case you would get high.

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 22, 2009)

*Data points*

*IF *your documentation said something along lines of:  "I'm going to talk to Dr X in Cardiology about this..." then I'd give data points for "discussion of case with another health care provider."

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

